# River Otters



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Not a fishing report But....A friend of mine was fishing a central OH flow yesterday and had a family of Otters swim past him. I spend mutiple days per week on rivers and have never seen one.....Have you??? 

I have seen just about every animal, bird you can name but never and Otter in Ohio, Really curious who has seen them in this state?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I see a lot of sign. Have seen one. They are a fairly decent population of them if you know where to look.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

another thing you could be is a mink I've seen some fairly big ones but by no means am I saying it's not an otter he saw I just never seen one


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

What's otter sign? I see a lot of beaver sign at many points along the Scioto.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

They were for sure otter. I too see some big mink, but these were positively Otters.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

well the only way to be for sure is to give the exact longitude and latitude so that we can all go down there to see for ourself lol


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Ive seen a family of otters in the creek on 79 right at the bridge where the buckeye lake overflow is.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe a wolverine.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

foton said:


> Maybe a wolverine.



Wondered when someone was gonna say something like that hahahaha. My money's on the honey badger.... Honey badger just don't care..


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I've probably seen the same family of otters. Super awesome! Some of my fav critters ever


----------



## soulsurvivor79 (Jul 10, 2013)

I saw one a few years ago swimming in Big Walnut


----------



## soulsurvivor79 (Jul 10, 2013)

streamstalker said:


> Don't doubt it is possible, but from Reynoldsburg to Newark is mink country. Mink road had to get it's name for some reason.


Just searched image of a mink, that's definitely what it was.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Not Ohio but darn close saw 2 of them playing near Brookville Indiana on the Whitewater River a few years ago, waay cool, 

Only 20 or so miles from Ohio border

Salmonid


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

I have seen coyotes on big walnut creek by the airport and raccoon creek in Granville. Have heard that there is a large population all over Ohio. There are also mink everywhere. Have seen them on several flows. Love to go to the Kokossing river in the Howard area. Have seen bald eagles several times. I would definitely love to see some otters. I'm sure it would be the highlight of the trip. I caught, for the first time this year saugeyes in a flow I fish. Never thought I would see that either. Wherever they came from it must have been a long swim for them.

Snuff.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have seen one on a local flow. That was 3 years ago & it swam right past me , then ran up on the bank. I have trapped for 45 years & am 100% sure it was not a mink, beaver, or even honey badger. See mink all the time.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

foton said:


> Maybe a wolverine.


Black crappie, whole family of black crappie!!!!

No seriously though seeing an otter is pretty cool, I've never seen one in ohio. I would love to probably one of my favorite animals.


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

I saw otters on the Clinch in TN. I have never seen them in Ohio yet. In Ohio I have seen plenty of mink, coyote, and 3 bobcats. One was treed by my female dog in our fenced yard. I have also seen a mountain lion (Felis concolor) in Clermont county Ohio. I gave the Latin name because people are always claiming to see black panthers. Well this was not black, and was 100% a mountain lion/puma. It was so dumbfounding that neither my buddy who was with me when we saw it nor I could speak about it for quite some time. It may have been an escaped pet, but it seems that more and more wandering males are showing up. The ones that have been killed have been traced back to the Black Hills, South Dakota, via DNA tests.

Still hoping for an otter one of these days.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I think Mink are more solitary then Otters, I see lots of mink in the flows around Cbus, and there always by themselves , I'd see them up on the shores of Lake Erie growing up, they would steal minnows right out of the bait buckets of the perch fisherman, but there was never more then one.
I have only seen Ohio Otters twice, once in the Grand River and once in the Hocking River, both times they where in family groups.


----------



## langer (Apr 26, 2014)

I am pretty sure I have seen them on the Mad River near the RT 36 bridge before. Not 100% as the two I saw hustled away from me from about 35 yards away. But they were too big to be minks.


----------



## Grizzlybear (Feb 24, 2012)

Myself and a huntin buddy saw one while putting bow hunting gear in the truck after hunting. 7 years ago in Coshocton county. Came up out of a AEP pond and stopped in the middle of the haul road 50 yards from us. Was pretty neat back then to see.


----------



## Mr. Speed (Nov 11, 2014)

I've seen one otter but it was in a pond it was the strangest thing, I was fishing with some buddies when this thing starts crawling into the water out of no where and it starts swimming, it dove and it was gone. It was crazy.


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

I've seen beavers, mink, and muskrats but I don't know that I've ever seen an otter but odnr says there around.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Govbarney said:


> I think Mink are more solitary then Otters, I see lots of mink in the flows around Cbus, and there always by themselves , I'd see them up on the shores of Lake Erie growing up, they would steal minnows right out of the bait buckets of the perch fisherman, but there was never more then one.
> I have only seen Ohio Otters twice, once in the Grand River and once in the Hocking River, both times they where in family groups.


Don't know if anyone remembers, but quite a few years ago the ODNR embarked on a project to reintroduce the river otter to Ohio. I don't remember where they were all released, but one place I do remember for sure was in the Grand River Wildlife Area in northern Trumbull County. I've never seen one in the flesh, but I've seen their sign. Just look for otter slides. Just like a beaver slide but a lot skinnier.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Mad river has millions of mink on it, Ive seen several together many times, from a canoe they are not scared of you, usually around a large stump mass of roots along the banks, perhaps a family group, even seen two trying to pull a 18" still alive brown trout sideways down a hole, it took then several times before they got it longways and it went down, LOL Mink typically are about the size of your forearm, I know the two otters I saw were like 5-6" thick and about 3 feet long.

Salmonid


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I've never seen an Otter or a Beaver while fishing.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Ive seen them down at AEP ReCreation Land. Also have had a lot of Beavers slapping there tail at me while in my float tube down there. They have even circled us under water down there. Scary...


----------



## soulsurvivor79 (Jul 10, 2013)

Haven't seen a beaver. Heard they get mean though.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I've seen quite a few beaver.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

fishintechnician said:


> I've seen quite a few beaver.


LOL!!!!! Haven't we all!!!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Apparently ODNR feels they (otter) are populated enough to have a trapping season. I have seen them many times in the Traverse City area of Michigan but never Ohio.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/PDFs/hunting/pub088_riverotterregs.pdf


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

GalionLex said:


> Apparently ODNR feels they (otter) are populated enough to have a trapping season. I have seen them many times in the Traverse City area of Michigan but never Ohio.
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/PDFs/hunting/pub088_riverotterregs.pdf


There is a good population of them and they are a bitch to trap. Smart boogers. Once you mess up they dont frequent that spot again. Plus they are mean as hell.


----------



## ChrisDave (Sep 21, 2014)

I saw 1 otter in the Olentangy river about a mile south of the spillway in the summer of 2011. He slowly swam in front of us and back the other way. I'll have to check my old phone to see if the pics are still in it.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

The state started reintroducing them close to 28 years ago. Grand river wildlife area and some of the marshes along the Killbuck were the first places they put them. Our farm was right across the road from the GRWA. The river ran right through the farm. I did a lot of trapping back then and they were a pain trying to trap without catching one of them. Due to size of most beaver traps I even stopped beaver trapping for a few years. 
Over the years the population of them kept increasing and spreading out. The state even went in and started live trapping some because they would get in privet ponds and really wipe out the fish. The first seasons started with just certain counties having a limit of 3 otters other counties could catch 2 and some others only 1. Lots of counties there was no trapping season on them. 

I can say that they are the meanest strongest critters that we have here in Ohio. Releasing a live one out of a trap is like grabbing the wrong end of a running chain saw. Get him out of the trap them damn thing would come back after you. Got to laugh about it now but the 4 times I had to do it, it sure wasen't so funny.

They are 100 and 10 percent killers. For there size they can catch a fish faster then you can think about it. Except for mating season the males are loners. The The groups you see are the females and the young of the year. Thell play in the snow making slides. Just going up and sliding back down. 

Like I said, There killers. Seen it over at Killbuck and at Wills creek where they will catch a bunch of catfish and just eat the heads off of them. Fish blood every where. It's just what they do. I guess Mother nature at work..


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I have yet to see one. I've heard about the Amazon river otters that grow to 6' long and can be very dangerous! They can be territorial at times and attack the locals. They're fast and strong enough to pull you out of a canoe!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Seen them twice on the Maumee River in the past 8 years. See a few more Beaver in there every year also


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Ive seen a couple while wading the Little Muskingum River in Washington County.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

I have seen them on 3 different occasions, my friends that trap limit out every season. They are fun to watch but hard on fish like catfish and saugeye . 

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Kind of funny. I saw this thread today and did a quick search for Ohio river otters and came up with this.

http://www.ohio.com/news/local/river-otters-have-returned-to-cuyahoga-valley-1.448444


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mason52 said:


> Kind of funny. I saw this thread today and did a quick search for Ohio river otters and came up with this.
> 
> http://www.ohio.com/news/local/river-otters-have-returned-to-cuyahoga-valley-1.448444


What are the odds of the two that have taken up residence gets trapped? Wouldn't that be a shame!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Skippy said:


> The state started reintroducing them close to 28 years ago. Grand river wildlife area and some of the marshes along the Killbuck were the first places they put them. Our farm was right across the road from the GRWA. The river ran right through the farm. I did a lot of trapping back then and they were a pain trying to trap without catching one of them. Due to size of most beaver traps I even stopped beaver trapping for a few years.
> Over the years the population of them kept increasing and spreading out. The state even went in and started live trapping some because they would get in privet ponds and really wipe out the fish. The first seasons started with just certain counties having a limit of 3 otters other counties could catch 2 and some others only 1. Lots of counties there was no trapping season on them.
> 
> I can say that they are the meanest strongest critters that we have here in Ohio. Releasing a live one out of a trap is like grabbing the wrong end of a running chain saw. Get him out of the trap them damn thing would come back after you. Got to laugh about it now but the 4 times I had to do it, it sure wasen't so funny.
> ...


I can believe that they are dead bang killers. If I don't miss my guess they are related, maybe distantly, to mink and weasels. Ever see what happens when a weasel gets in a hen house? Pure carnage! They'll kill everything in there just for fun! 

The only otters I've seen up close and personal were sea otters at the Monterey Bay Aquarium in Monterey, CA. If you're ever out that way it's a must see! Absolutely amazing place! These otters were the size of German Shepherds, with heads the size of volleyballs! They can swim as well as any fish and seemed very curious and intelligent. They would swim up on the other side of the glass and look at you, really check you out. Then go look at the next person, and the next!


----------



## ChrisDave (Sep 21, 2014)

My girlfriend just told me it was a beaver we saw, not an otter.
....ashamed.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Last summer I was fishing the lower little Miami river when above a riffle I saw something big going through the riffle to the other side in deep water. It popped its head up and was looking in my direction, then dove under and swam to the other side of the river. The water was gin clear and I could see him swim under water like a big torpedo. He forgot about me and climbed up on the opposite bank and was nosing around the bank and tree roots, then slid back down in the river and headed towards the Ohio river. Another time about 4 years ago I was bow hunting deer at our farm in Owen co. KY. a large creek flows through our property Severn creek. I was in my tree stand right on the creek when I noticed two large objects swimming just under the creek surface. I thought at first it was big carp or some other large rough fish. They both surfaced, one was rooting around sycamore roots the other came up with a long silvery fish that I couldn't tell what it was, but climbed up on a log sticking out of the water and ate the fish. I see a lot of beaver down here in the rivers in S.W. Ohio and N. KY , but seeing the otters is a real treat.


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

I have seen one while floating the kokosing river and would like to see more .. Cool animal


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> From what I have read here, I guess I don't want to see one on our smaller waters...Otter gotta eat, right? Between them and the eagles (and cormorants and heron, etc.), I might start to sense some competition for creek smallies...I wonder if they would eat silver carp?


Lol finally someone is realizing why they need to be kept in check!
You should see what they can do to a steelhead. Impressive.


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

ldrjay said:


> Lol finally someone is realizing why they need to be kept in check!
> You should see what they can do to a steelhead. Impressive.


Yes, but we do what we do for a love of nature. We should not pick and choose. Additionally our track record as far as managing or keeping things in check has not been so great historically.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ldrjay said:


> Lol finally someone is realizing why they need to be kept in check!
> You should see what they can do to a steelhead. Impressive.


What would you suggest?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Keep on trapping those suckers. Up the bag to three. Duck and fish killers. If we could train them puppies to thin the geese a lil.


----------



## Jman1000 (Sep 20, 2014)

Skippy said:


> The state started reintroducing them close to 28 years ago. Grand river wildlife area and some of the marshes along the Killbuck were the first places they put them. Our farm was right across the road from the GRWA. The river ran right through the farm. I did a lot of trapping back then and they were a pain trying to trap without catching one of them. Due to size of most beaver traps I even stopped beaver trapping for a few years.
> Over the years the population of them kept increasing and spreading out. The state even went in and started live trapping some because they would get in privet ponds and really wipe out the fish. The first seasons started with just certain counties having a limit of 3 otters other counties could catch 2 and some others only 1. Lots of counties there was no trapping season on them.
> 
> I can say that they are the meanest strongest critters that we have here in Ohio. Releasing a live one out of a trap is like grabbing the wrong end of a running chain saw. Get him out of the trap them damn thing would come back after you. Got to laugh about it now but the 4 times I had to do it, it sure wasen't so funny.
> ...


I remember back in the summer someone posted finding saugeye left up at Alum Creek with just the heads taken off. Maybe the fish were cut up by some idiot but the last paragraph caught my eye and made me wonder.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Jman1000 said:


> I remember back in the summer someone posted finding saugeye left up at Alum Creek with just the heads taken off. Maybe the fish were cut up by some idiot but the last paragraph caught my eye and made me wonder.


Years ago I was stationed in Colorado and hiked up to a mountain lake that was the head water of a river I can no longer remember the name. Spent 2 days there catching trout on almost every cast. Went back a month later and found scores of dead trout littering the shore minus their heads. Never really put 2 and 2 together until now.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ldrjay said:


> Keep on trapping those suckers. Up the bag to three. Duck and fish killers. If we could train them puppies to thin the geese a lil.


Nature has a way of keeping balance.. Until man(or some other "natural disaster") comes and throws a bunch of wrenches in the works.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Trapping will just keep a balance, not eliminate or seriously impact the populations. They are difficult to trap & you are only allowed a couple per year per trapper. **** are the main target species for trappers in Ohio , you see any shortage of those ??!! I like having some of the otters around, but also understand that they can have a very serious impact on fish & muskrat numbers, especially in small bodies of waters. They're here to stay one way or another.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

There's a spot on the Darby where I see otters all the time.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I saw some at Killbuck a few years after they were introduced, right around the time I stopped Waterfowl hunting!


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

While they do have a very diverse diet, the food of choice is fish. On average a otter can eat 2 to 3 lbs of fish per day. Take into consideration that they often times very wastefully consume only the head, which being very generous might account for a quarter of the fish's total weight. Also consider the fact that otters never take a day off, every day of the year they need to eat. While they do target small to medium sized fish, they can and do kill trophy sized fish as well. No other predator in Ohio has the ability to dive to 50 plus feet and catch large fish, make no mistake, these fun loving, cute little guys are a fisherman's biggest competitor. 

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

Are they historically native to Ohio? Are white men historically native to Ohio?
Sounds like they win to me, and we need to not worry about them interfering with our sport. Or am I wrong, are many of us depending on fishing for subsistence?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Saw one in Hoover Reservoir and one below Greenlawn Dam. Pretty cool and surprising to see them there. They're at O'Shaughnessy too.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Everybody, thanks for all the responses. What I have discovered is that river otters are way more common than I ever realized. I really hope to see one.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Same here, and now I know to look for slides on the bank and headless fish.

Strange that they eat the heads and leave all that meat. The scavengers must love that.


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

I imagine the guts come out with the head, and this is the most energy dense part of the fish.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

etheostoma said:


> Are they historically native to Ohio? Are white men historically native to Ohio?
> Sounds like they win to me, and we need to not worry about them interfering with our sport. Or am I wrong, are many of us depending on fishing for subsistence?


Before white men were here there were Indians and other natural predators of the otter, and yes we do need to be concerned with them interfering with, not only our sport but the entire balance of our water's ecosystem. I may have sounded a bit harsh but all of the things I said were true, were they not? I was mostly attempting to reinforced the idea that population control is essential. As for depending on fish I catch for subsistence, well me and my family would most likely starve. lol

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

greatmiami said:


> Before white men were here there were Indians and other natural predators of the otter, and yes we do need to be concerned with them interfering with, not only our sport but the entire balance of our water's ecosystem. I may have sounded a bit harsh but all of the things I said were true, were they not? I was mostly attempting to reinforced the idea that population control is essential. As for depending on fish I catch for subsistence, well me and my family would most likely starve. lol
> 
> Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I read you loud and clear, and agree for the most part. I just don't like to see hatred directed towards something that interferes with a hobby. For all I know otters may thin out a slot size and allow the larger fish to thrive.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

I suppose in my attempt to be brief I may have missed the point I was trying to make. If people saw it as hatred then I certainly did. If you want a true sample of hatred then I will write up a post on Canadian geese, lol . I have been fishing a very wide range of Ohio flows for more than 20 years, and I have definitely noticed a major increase in sign and actually have seen them on three separate occasions in the last two. The truth is, the otter in Ohio has basically zero higher links in the food chain, it is possible that eagles could take some young, coyotes might occasionally if given the opportunity on a weaker one, but as with most predators they go for biggest portion available per energy spent, making otters among the worst instinctual logical food choices. the trapper is the only effective means of population control here. I do NOT hate otters but I do think people, especially fisherman should be informed. And to insinuate that fishing is merely another hobby is simply selling it short. We as fisherman are stewards of the privileges we have. We have the option to improve or worsen the places we frequent. We supply a large portion of money required to upkeep and care for public forests and waters with the purchase of our fishing licenses. hobby? yes. way of life that comes with ideals and responsibilities? Also yes. Every one loses in the end if the system collapses. Could otters be targeting a certain size slot that actually improves fishing? Could there be other factors we are not considering that would also improve fishing? Its possible, but just remember this, like it or not we are forced to deal with life as it is. More and more people are getting hooked on this wonderful sport every year, which equals more and more pressure on these already hard pounded waters. For the food chain to be restored back to its original system of balance back before the days of the dreaded white man is unrealistic. Smart management is now going to be the key to support an opportunity for all to enjoy it.

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, when I see river otters more than once every 20 years maybe we should talk about management. I fish central ohio rivers about 75 times a year and have only seen otters once. It was a memory I will never forget. It was a family sliding down a huge rock only to get back on shore and slide again. They did this for over an hour before they went back downstream.Awesome.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

striperfreak said:


> Well, when I see river otters more than once every 20 years maybe we should talk about management. I fish central ohio rivers about 75 times a year and have only seen otters once. It was a memory I will never forget. It was a family sliding down a huge rock only to get back on shore and slide again. They did this for over an hour before they went back downstream.Awesome.


I totally agree with this statement. I too fish Ohio rivers several days each week and have never seen and Otter.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

allbraid said:


> I totally agree with this statement. I too fish Ohio rivers several days each week and have never seen and Otter.


I saw my first river otter in 2013 on the Ohio river. Saw it almost every week hanging around the same busted up dock that was half dragged up on the bank. Last year, the homeowner made a campfire out of the dock and I haven't seen the otter since.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Fish will adapt to the new predator. It's as simple as that.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Sciotodarby said:


> Fish will adapt to the new predator. It's as simple as that.


Yes! Their eyes get bigger and they quiver more! Sorta like a paranoid Rob Lowe!&#128522;


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

greatmiami said:


> Before white men were here there were Indians and other natural predators of the otter, and yes we do need to be concerned with them interfering with, not only our sport but the entire balance of our water's ecosystem. I may have sounded a bit harsh but all of the things I said were true, were they not? I was mostly attempting to reinforced the idea that population control is essential. As for depending on fish I catch for subsistence, well me and my family would most likely starve. lol
> 
> Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I don't think any of us here are qualified to make such a determination regarding how essential the control of a population of animals is and actually think taking up opinions such as yours can be dangerous in the wrong hands.. Ie; the guys who club muskies because they eat their beloved bass.. Let's leave the population control talks up to the experts in my opinion.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

polebender said:


> Yes! Their eyes get bigger and they quiver more! Sorta like a paranoid Rob Lowe!&#128522;



And we keep talking about otters like we have in this thread and those smart little buggers are liable to adapt....


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Deer are still here and thriving after the arrival of coyotes. Same principle. I think there's a lot of worry over nothing.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi everyone! Its been so long since any one replied, I thought the dang otters got you! 

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm out hunting and fishing a lot and have had the pleasure to see otters only on 3 occasions. I have fished just about every creek and river in the local tri-state area. Otters travel great distances and usually don't hang out in one area, so I don't think they are a threat to our fish population.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

greatmiami said:


> Hi everyone! Its been so long since any one replied, I thought the dang otters got you!
> 
> Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Yeah, was busy fighting off otters who were gorging on deer fawn and walleye heads and coming after my women in a very unsavory way... This isn't good...


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Otter have been around a lot longer than most people think. They're not going to destroy the fish population. They are a fun critter to trap, but a pain to skin though.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't think any of us here are qualified to make such a determination regarding how essential the population control of a group of animals is and actually think taking up opinions such as yours could be dangerous in the wrong hands. ......I was of course speaking of the legal harvest that has already been put in place, that is essential. You do make a legitimate point however, and let it be known that I was in no way hinting around that it was time to take matters into our own hands. Let me take this opportunity to express my opinion that the powers that be have done a great job of creating a excellent situation for fishing,hunting and enjoying the outdoors. I do feel like based upon my own experiences on the water and talking with other fisherman that we could be on a increase in numbers, but let me just clarify that l am no authority on the matter. Of course the laws and rules must be adhered to for those that are experts to be effective in there endeavors. But there are plenty of perfectly legal ways to become proactive, for example if you see lots of otter signs in a concentrated area, you could tell a trapper friend, you might even consider trapping yourself. Most fishermen are also outdoor enthusiasts, a decent percentage of them also hunt and trap. Also from a political standpoint the otter by no fault of its own will always find favor in the public eye. It is basically the inland dolphin. We are in the age of animal activism, That is why its important for the people that are actually in a position of effect to be informed. I also think a little controversy is healthy, it increases the desire to know the facts, strengthening the general pool of knowledge. On a positive note the otter is an amazing creature, and the chances of seeing them in the wild adds to the excitement of the outdoor experience. And just because you don't see them does not mean they aren't there. Even if you fish a lot at night they are wary of the lights most of us use. Your best chance to see one is likely in the winter, wen they shift from almost completely nocturnal to more daytime activity. One of the times I saw a whole family, I was just sitting on the bank and one of the adults popped its head out of the water 3 feet from me and did not even see me! Then the other adult came up and saw me, it started making this loud seal like bark,then the other started in. Then 4 young ones came up just to dive back under. The racket continued for only less than a minute as they swam around the river bend and out of sight. I have to say it was awesome! They are here to stay regardless and I am more than happy to have them,as long as they remain at a compatible number. Allbraid I am very sorry for highjacking your thread! Hopefully I can die in piece now lol. 

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ive seen them! Ive seen them!!! They are cool things to watch. Ive been lucky enough to see sea otters last september at obx. They were awesome! Now ive seen river otters twice in ohio. They made the same noisie. In obx i seen them during the day in a cove off a sound. 
Here was at night.. the sea otters were bigger then the river otters.


----------



## FISH4WALL2 (Jan 16, 2015)

On river otters , if you know where Clear Creek is that flows into the Hocking river below Lancaster and close to Sugar Grove , There is a ton of them , I've waded that little stream chasing small brown trout and have them swim past me over the years . ONDR stopped me on day asking if I seen any , After me telling them I had a big one swim in front of me and rounded the corner they was pleased. They was chasing the otter because it was micro chipped and their signal was messing up. They knew it was close . but could not locate it .


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I've seen a family of 6-8 cross back forth in front of me in Killbuck. They were pretty close and not happy I was there. They made some funny chirps or noises. I see mink and plenty of beavers when I yak solo and keep the noise down.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Spotted this guy this morning. Not a great pic but I believe it is a mink. Confirmation?


----------



## ReconRat (Mar 21, 2015)

I haven't seen an otter in Franklin county since back in the 60s. And that was a small stream feeding a neighborhood pair of lakes. Couldn't understand how they got there. Those lakes were drained, so any otters had to move somewhere.

edit: oops! Just checked Google Maps and see that those small lakes were put back. Wonder if otters moved back in there...


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Spotted this guy this morning. Not a great pic but I believe it is a mink. Confirmation?
> 
> View attachment 191308



Mink.


----------



## ReconRat (Mar 21, 2015)

btw, a muskrat could be mistaken for an otter. But an otter is 5 to 25 pounds, and a muskrat is only 1 to 5 pounds. Big difference. And the muskrat is reddish?

ODNR quote:

"In 1986, the Ohio Division of Wildlife began a seven-year project to reintroduce the species to the state. Over this period, 123 otters were captured in Arkansas and Lousiana using modern foothold traps and were released in the Grand River, Killbuck Creek, Little Muskingum River, and Stillwater Creek. Since then, river otters have been sighted in nearly two-thirds of Ohio's counties and young otters or family groups have been seen throughout eastern Ohio."









http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals...lation status reports/maps/riverotter_map.jpg


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Awesome! I love these little guys. So smart and resourceful.


----------

